# Snapper Fishing



## ecmaurer (Jul 16, 2010)

I've caught snapper by accident but never had the opportunity to chase them on purpose. After reading Jack Samson's article, "Snapper - Salt Water Bluegill," http://tinyurl.com/3ac9wjd I'll have to make a point of it now!

Any of you fly fish for snapper? How'd ya do?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I learned to fly cast on a rockpile off Caesar's Creek.
Always had my limit of mangroves at the end of a practice session.
Fun to watch snapper competing with blue runners,
leatherjackets, bar jack and moonfish
to pick a cheap yellow or white clouser off the surface.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've caught several grovers while throwing a shrimp pattern along mangroves for snook.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dunno, but there is an awful lot of shilling going on from new members here....

:-/

-T


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This time of year the mangs are suckers for small maribou patterns at night. Those same dock snappers that give you fits in the day time change their ways late at night. Everything we're catching (and releasing by the way..) are all eating size.

Note: anytime we're fishing around someone's dock at night I'm very aware that most consider dock snappers to be pets.... We release everything we catch around docks and pray that the guy who owns the dock doesn't turn off the light and kill the spot. The snapper fishing is only part of our efforts at night since we're mostly targetting small tarpon but it's sure nice to have a shot at them almost any time we go...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Dunno, but there is an awful lot of shilling going on from new members here....
> 
> :-/
> 
> -T


lol
Seriously, I have noticed that too.
Half the time I don't know if it is just an enthusiastic customer or a company purposely posting it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Dunno, but there is an awful lot of shilling going on from new members here....
> >
> > :-/
> >
> ...


It looks bad for them regardless of their intentions. Personally, when I see this sort of thing I don't click the links and they don't get the hit's and exposure they're looking for. Do it the right way and I may patronize them, but as the saying goes, you only get one chance to make a first impression.

Further, anyone pimping a fly rag that doesn't know how ridiculously easy mangrove snappers can be caught with a fly rod, needs more apprenticeship.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Note:  anytime we're fishing around someone's dock at night I'm very aware that most consider dock snappers to be pets.... We release everything we catch around docks and pray that the guy who owns the dock doesn't turn off the light and kill the spot.  The snapper fishing is only part of our efforts at night since we're mostly targetting small tarpon but it's sure nice to have a shot at them almost any time we go...


excellent point Bob, show some respect for the opportunity provided. Of course, no surprises there from you...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> Further, anyone pimping a fly rag that doesn't know how ridiculously easy mangrove snappers can be caught with a fly rod, needs more apprenticeship.


 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

I think he was playing naive to post his link in the fly section and to get more attention than just shillin' in the shill zone... Can anyone say booo-urns? ;D


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Just caught a mangrove snapper in a tidal pond (on fly) up here in SC. I wonder if that is a SC first?


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> Do it the right way and I may patronize them


Then what is the right way? Looks to be free reading to me. Even though it may be a rudimentary topic, I appreciate the new content instead of seeing a stagnant fly section. 

FFF Mag, Thanks for posting the link to the article. You have now gained a new reader!


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> Note: anytime we're fishing around someone's dock at night I'm very aware that most consider dock snappers to be pets.... We release everything we catch around docks and pray that the guy who owns the dock doesn't turn off the light and kill the spot. The snapper fishing is only part of our efforts at night since we're mostly targetting small tarpon but it's sure nice to have a shot at them almost any time we go...


I have taken my good friends little brother to a set of lights a few times. These are lights I take clients to. Well he and his friends went out with finger mullet and wiped away the school of reds that frequented the light. I am pretty bummed to say the least...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > Do it the right way and I may patronize them
> 
> 
> Then what is the right way?  Looks to be free reading to me.  Even though it may be a rudimentary topic, I appreciate the new content instead of seeing a stagnant fly section.
> ...


what's the right way? I'll give you the benefit of doubt here...

The right way is to introduce yourself to the sight first before shilling your selfish interests. If he made an intro and/or made arrangements with Jan for a cross reference link or something like Jan has here in the "Micro-Link's" page then I'd say he was manning up. 

Instead, Ed tried to be clever with his handle to get readers here to check out his own site, but his site has no reference or mention of this site. So the only conclusion I can draw is all Ed's interested in is leveraging the popularity of this site to steer readers to his site to bolster his hit counts for his own affiliate advertising arrangments. 

In the non-virtual world this would be the equivalent of putting your flyers on the windshields of cars parked in a competitors parking lot. Bush league at best. 

Ed never came back in this thread to give us his side of things either, so what does that say about the man?

You can read or patronize what ever sites you want too, it is a free Internet. You might get very lonely on Ed's site though.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> what's the right way? I'll give you the benefit of doubt here...


Please do because I still don't get your point. The moderators can handle there own business, obviously if they saw this as a threat or problem they would delete the post. The moderators here could easily ask for a link exchange as well. The man was giving us something free to read and people have a cow about it.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > what's the right way? I'll give you the benefit of doubt here...
> 
> 
> Please do because I still don't get your point. The moderators can handle there own business, obviously if they saw this as a threat or problem they would delete the post.  The moderators here could easily ask for a link exchange as well.  The man was giving us something free to read and people have a cow about it.


others as well as myself saw this as an obvious shill post and commented as such, you're the one having the cow by dwelling on it and asking for confirmation of the obvious. What Jan or the moderators choose to do or not do about it is immaterial.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> you're the one having the cow by dwelling on it and asking for confirmation of the obvious


Not dwelling, just responding. My point is it is nice to have new content on the fly section. Seems like the comments people have made would deter someone from posting articles they have written. I think it would be a bummer if these things stopped, especially when it's free reading. I do agree that if there was a subscription fee, or if it was a product/service based website his post would not have been appropriate.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

fair enough, the unfortunately reality here is the thread was started with dubious intentions and took a dive accordingly. Even though I wasn't the first to cry shill, you called me out by quoting my post. You can characterize that as "responding" or what ever term you're comfortable with, it really doesn't matter to me, really. I have no bone to pick with you, Ed or any one else, but I call them like I see them, always have and always will. I can tell you unequivocally there isn't one of my 2K some odd posts here that I'd retract if I could. Not a one, it's just how I am, no apologies for that. If you're going to question me on something like this, don't expect much in the way of sugar coated PC responses. If you ask me an intelligent question about something I know, said or posted I'll give you the best answer I can muster in the time I have to respond. 

In terms of adding content, I'm all for that too, but only for the right reasons. Do a search on my handle and decide for yourself whether I've done my part or not. This site was built through the hard work of many people over the course of several years including an ownership change and full-on second effort after that. This site was not built by cleverly dropping links all over the internet. It is what it is because of the members demeanor and honest to goodness first hand content. The oft quoted saw about the whole being greater than the sum of it's parts applies here too. 

If Ed wants to build his site then he needs to create his own content and give people a reason to want to go there, he needs to reach critical mass by adding value and managing the growth accordingly as was done here at Microskiff. Dabbling around in other competitive sites with the kind of dribble he started here isn't the right way and was immediately called out for what it was. The template for success is easy, implementing takes a lot of hard work and a measure of luck.

If you want to start a thread about mangrove snapper fishing on fly then go ahead and start one and we'll see where it goes. As far as I'm concerned this thread has already gotten way more mileage than it deserves.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> If you're going to question me on something like this, don't expect much in the way of sugar coated PC responses.


Unfortunately forums cant give you tone, so I can see how you think I was "questioning you" or calling you out,when really I was just asking a question. May be a dumb one, but I guide part time and I am always curios on the right way to go about this. The article was free, that was what perplexed me. 

Free+new content=good in my book.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ok, I was trying to be done here but I think I see where there may be a slight misunderstanding. You appear to be talking about the link that Ed posted and the "shilling" that I was on about and probably everyone else too, was Ed's handle as the name of his own commercial web site.


----------



## ecmaurer (Jul 16, 2010)

Here I am....

No, actually, I've never targeted snapper with a fly rod, so it was an interesting piece for me to find. As far as I can tell, we're not a big snapper area like the Keys are. I was looking for feedback; maybe this is the wrong group for discussing fly fishing? I don't believe that but....

Sorry so many got upset about an honest inquiry....


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

The feedback is that you used the article to shill your own site. If you had a none commercial handle, and just said "hey, I found this and thought is was neat! Any thoughts? Any of you target Snapper on Fly?" It would have been very different than with the handle that projects you being the owner of that site.. Furthermore you do have quite a few advertising banners and zero links to our little neck of the net. Our forum has a Commercial Shill Zone for just that purpose.

Back to the proposed topic.

Bluegill fishing is like catching bait.. Just not that much fun. Now, live chumming Muttons(and resident Black Grouper) over a wreck to the point that they are sky rocketing after a well placed fly is a completely different scenario...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I had the first bycatch on my pink gotcha flies while bonefishing today.
Up until today, I had only had bones crush the fly, while all other trash fish stayed away from that pattern.
I caught a tiny 5" mangrove snapper while I blindly casted out randomly at nothing.


Although, my friend did catch his first bonefish ever today, and it was on one of my pink gotchas. 

In freshwater, they catch peacock bass, and lm all the time.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> The feedback is that you used the article to shill your own site. If you had a none commercial handle, and just said "hey, I found this and thought is was neat! Any thoughts? Any of you target Snapper on Fly?" It would have been very different than with the handle that projects you being the owner of that site.. Furthermore you do have quite a few advertising banners and zero links to our little neck of the net. Our forum has a Commercial Shill Zone for just that purpose.
> 
> Back to the proposed topic.
> 
> Bluegill fishing is like catching bait.. Just not that much fun.  Now, live chumming Muttons(and resident Black Grouper) over a wreck to the point that they are sky rocketing after a well placed fly is a completely different scenario...


BINGO!!!!!! 

Lame attempt at a shill, and called for what it is. Change your handle, write some stories for the heck of it or advertise in a different way. 

Nuff said. 

T-Foz is out..........


----------

